# BlackBerry® 10™ Apps Challenge



## amritsingh (Dec 18, 2012)

Ever dreamt of showing your expertise in App development on BlackBerry® 10™ platform? devworx brings you a chance to live out your dream.
Welcome to BlackBerry® 10™ Apps Challenge

Build Apps on BlackBerry® 10 platform & win guaranteed prizes.

For every:
2 apps: Gift voucher worth Rs 1200/- +3 month's Digit Subscription (from Devworx)
3-4 apps: Gift voucher worth Rs 2500/- + Cowon Earphone (from Devworx)
5-9 apps: One (1) BlackBerry® PlayBook™ tablet
10 or more apps: One (1) BlackBerry® PlayBook™ + one (1) BlackBerry® Developer Alpha prototype device

No Registration fees required to participate! So, what are you waiting for? Participate now & unleash your expertise in App development on BlackBerry® 10™ platform.


----------



## Krow (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm locking this thread. It's attracting too many spammers.


----------

